# My New Windsor Knight!



## TwoHeadsBrewing

After much deliberation, riding other bikes, and researching I decided to pull the trigger on a Windsor Knight from BD. I ordered last Thursday and I received the bike yesterday, which is a 4 business day turnaround - not bad for free shipping from FL to CA. The only problem I noticed was a small hole in the box where the Quick Release lever on the rear wheel had punched through. I noted that on the receiving form, and snapped some pictures:




















There was no damage except for a light scuff mark, but they still should have used some foam or even stiff cardboard on the end of the QR lever. Aside from that, the rest of the bike looked fine and I wasn't missing any parts.










Extra bar tape, spare derailer hanger, extra headset spacers, pedals:









Since I don't have a proper stand, I used my old trainer to hold up the bike.









Included (read crap) clipless pedals. I've got others, but I figured I'll run these into the ground first. I don't expect that will take long, but who knows...










Getting the stem/handlebars attached was very easy. Just the bolt on top, tightened just enough to hold everything together snug. Then two bolts on the stem itself, making sure to align the stem with the wheel.



















Seat and seat post, light, computer and seat bag installed:


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing

Both derailers need some small adjustments, and there is a great LBS close to my office that I'll be taking it to for that work. I tried a bit to work on it, but I'd rather have a good mechanic check it out. The other components on the bike were just fine. Front wheel is dead true, rear wheel had one loose spoke (1/2 turn), brakes work as expected and were easy to adjust. Seat was crap, so replaced it with my WTB Speed V. I have yet to take a long ride, but I did go for a quick spin through the neighborhood last night. It was very quick, smooth, and light. Can't wait for my first long ride!

I'll definitely post back with my opinion after putting some miles on it. The only other changes I'll be making to the bike will be replacing the Michelin Dynamic tires with my Conti Gatorskins. They are a bit heavier, but the puncture resistance is worth it I think.


----------



## Solearas

Looking good.

FWIW, I used to work on my R1 and MX motorcycles but was petrified of
a bicycle derailer, seriously..small part fear heh.

After a quick Youtube search I don't have to take my bicycles to any shop. 
Mastered brakes and shifters. Plus, you have a trainer which is a great helpful hand.

The _very last_ time I brought my push bike into a shop , the jackass scratched the bars. 
WTF, he didn't care either but that guy has a long history of being a d bag.(BD related shop too Mike I'll let you guess which one)


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing

Took the bike on it's first long ride yesterday. Commuted about 20 miles on it, then did an 18 mile ride which included a pretty good climbing section and a fast downhill run. The lighter frame performed well on the climb, and going downhill it was surprisingly stable and easy to control. I topped out at 38.7mph and wasn't really trying too hard. It's definitely the fastest I've ever gone on a bike. Woohoo!

Everything on the bike works great except for the pedals, which was to be expected. The right one has developed a metal on metal squeak. It may just need oil, or might need to be replaced. Not a big deal since I assumed the pedals were crap anyways. So, thumbs up on the bike so far with about 200 miles on it. I'll post back again when I've put more miles on it.


----------



## aaronis31337

Sorry to hear about your tripple.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing

I've not got about 200 miles on the bike, and have taken it on a few pretty good distance rides. 

I've done this 16 mile loop twice: http://ridewithgps.com/users/6368/routes
And just did this ride yesterday which was my longest ride ever on a bike at 44 miles: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/44955

At 5'8", the 54cm is the largest I would ever go but it fits fine. I could have gone for a 52cm for a more upright riding position with my hands on the hoods, but when in the drops the fit feels right. I may spring for a shorter stem if it bothers me, but even ever 3 hours of riding I was comfortable. We'll see what happens when I get up to 70-100 mile rides. 

During the climb, I was really impressed with the shifting on the Ultegra drive train. All shifts were very smooth, and the gearing was more than adequate even on the very steep pitches. I only got into the smallest gear once but I can't imagine needing a gear that low. On the small chain ring, about 3 gears from the lowest is just fine. If I ever do some loaded touring, I'm sure it will be nice to have. 

Top speed on the longer ride was 41.3 MPH, which was a blast and the fastest I've ever gone on a bike. I was able to pedal well up to about 36-38mph before spinning out, so the upper range of the gears seems perfect. The bike was surprisingly stable at those speeds, but a little squirrelly in the corners. No speed wobbles, just very predictable handling and the ride was smooth. 

Speed on the flats averaged about 20mph, which I thought was pretty good for my first long ride. The bike while not a super light carbon bike is definitely not heavy. It accelerates well, and it's easy to maintain a good cruising speed. I'm still about 30 pounds over my ideal weight, and not in great shape but am still able to push it down the road at a good clip. I can't wait until later this summer where I'll really be able to cruise!

Overall, I can't say enough good things about this bike. For $900 out the "door", you get very good Ultegra components, a nice light wheelset, and a decent frame, fork and other components. Assembly was easy, and I only needed a 10-minute derailler adjustment at the LBS to get it running perfectly. The ride quality is very nice, and nicer than I expected for an aluminum frame bike. I'm ecstatic with the bike and plan to ride it like I stole it. I commute 5 days a week on it about 7 miles, and a short and long ride on the weekends. At the end of next month, I'll be it on the 65 mile Chico Wildflower. Later this summer, I hope to take it on my first Century ride!

I hope this helps aid someone in their decision making process. Cheers all!


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing

I just wanted to post a couple resources that really helped me out in the fitting of my bike:

Before buying, this calculator is a great way to find your ideal size, and has some discussion on the different types of bike fits. Choose the style that will best suit what type of riding you will do. eg Touring vs. Commuting vs. Racing.
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR_INTRO

This video is also very helpful for bike fitting AFTER you get your bike: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAl_5e7bIHk


----------



## Peter_T

The Knight has been a great first road bike for me, so far. I've had it for close to a year, and now that it's warming up in NY, I'm getting 100 or miles a week on it again.

Upgrades so far: the seat -- I tried several and my ass chose this white Nashbar job -- the pedals: upgraded to Looks (much better), tires: upgraded to Vittoria Open Corsas (amazing improvement, like moving up to a better bike!), chain: upgraded to Dura Ace (the good Dura Ace) -- it shifts better than the stock chain.

Happy cycling!


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing

Is there a "bad" dura ace chain out there? I thought there was just one.


----------



## Peter_T

Yeah, there's more than one; as for a bad one, all I know is that an LBS guy who has been pretty good sold me the 7801 and told me that the other DA chain he carries (I can't remember the #) is problematic, both by reputation and in the experience of his customers. (The other one cost as much as the 7801; so he wasn't telling me that for $$.) I'm sure there's lots of discussion about these chains on this site.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing

Just wanted to post an update to say that this bike is a champ! I've put on over 3,000 miles and ridden many 60-100 mile rides. I've replaced the chain twice, and swapped the tires to some Conti Gatorskin Ultras, but the rest is stock. Still thumbs up after 1.5 years!


----------



## statureman

I have one and love it!


----------



## MySpokeIsABroke

*Yeah !!*

Interesting and informative thread Twoheads. What got my attention after your bike pics were the GPS routes. The Sierra Buttes/High Lakes is my goal to work towards for next summer. And decades ago we used to slog up Rte 32 Chico to Forest Ranch then back down. Care to guess what a Puch weighed ? With all the pros and experts on here, yours is easily the best thread on assembly of a BDC bike. Congrats.:7:


----------



## MySpokeIsABroke

*Knight- Wellington*

Brew, I have a Wellington 3.0 size 53cm on order. Components obviously different, but as far as I can tell, they are the same 6061 frame. I was going to inquire about the weight of your bike, until I read carefully that your are 5-8" same as me, and got the 54cm size. The Knight is listed as 50, 52, 54, 56 cm. The Wellington 50, 53, 56 cm.

So, I wonder if they are the same frame, or if they offer better selection on the uper end bikes.....

Comparing the enlarged option pics off the web page, they are the same. That may not be so.

Your thoughts ?

Have you weighed yours yet ?

Thanks !!


----------



## stephen9666

MySpokeIsABroke said:


> Brew, I have a Wellington 3.0 size 53cm on order. Components obviously different, but as far as I can tell, they are the same 6061 frame. I was going to inquire about the weight of your bike, until I read carefully that your are 5-8" same as me, and got the 54cm size. The Knight is listed as 50, 52, 54, 56 cm. The Wellington 50, 53, 56 cm.
> 
> So, I wonder if they are the same frame, or if they offer better selection on the uper end bikes.....
> 
> Comparing the enlarged option pics off the web page, they are the same. That may not be so.
> 
> Your thoughts ?
> 
> Have you weighed yours yet ?
> 
> Thanks !!



I don't think the OP will be replying to your questions any time soon. According to his profile, he hasn't logged in since 08-19-2011.


----------



## MySpokeIsABroke

*Last Post August*

Yeah, thanks, I saw that he hadn't posted back. Ya never know. Maybe school started or ?? who knows ?? All will be revealed to me soon. The anticipation is ................. torture. Sure hope my box doesn't come all tore up with holes and skid marks !!


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing

LOL, sorry for missing these last few posts! 

@MySpokeIsABroke:
The Wellington does look like the same frame, but it's hard to tell from the pictures. I'm sure they are similar enough that you're just looking at a difference in parts spec. I've weighed my 54cm and it's about 21# with pedals. It's a bit on the porky side, but everything on this bike is built for strength rather than for light weight. If I were to buy a Wellington it would be the 53cm.

And just for an update, this thing still rides awesome! I've been hitting the trails lately for my big rides, and just commuting on the Windsor. However, with the rainy season starting it will close some of my local trails and I'll be logging some road miles. I'm still impressed every time I get on this bike and have yet to find a better deal out there.


----------



## century

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> Both derailers need some small adjustments, and there is a great LBS close to my office that I'll be taking it to for that work. I tried a bit to work on it, but I'd rather have a good mechanic check it out. The other components on the bike were just fine. Front wheel is dead true, rear wheel had one loose spoke (1/2 turn), brakes work as expected and were easy to adjust. Seat was crap, so replaced it with my WTB Speed V. I have yet to take a long ride, but I did go for a quick spin through the neighborhood last night. It was very quick, smooth, and light. Can't wait for my first long ride!
> 
> I'll definitely post back with my opinion after putting some miles on it. The only other changes I'll be making to the bike will be replacing the Michelin Dynamic tires with my Conti Gatorskins. They are a bit heavier, but the puncture resistance is worth it I think.



For a year now, hows your bike doing? Im in the market for my 1st road bike and I'm also considering BD.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing

century said:


> For a year now, hows your bike doing? Im in the market for my 1st road bike and I'm also considering BD.


Really great, could not be happier with this bike. I still ride it 2-3 times a week as a commuter, and did my first century earlier this year on it. It really rides smooth and everything "just works". I keep expecting the "Vuelta XRP" wheelset to give me trouble, it just stays true and the hubs keep spinning without drag. To be honest, I wish something would break on this bike so I can upgrade it .

Just for kicks, here's a vid from a while back. Training ride leading up to the 100 miler. Is it just me or do I look like a MTB guy with all those lycra roadies??? I'm in the video at around 0:35 and 0:59, in the baggies with the MTB helmet .

BruceFilmsLtd's Channel - YouTube


----------



## datguy

Thought I should make my first forum post here. This thread helped me tremendously in my bike choice. My Windsor Knight is due to arrive on the 6th and I am understandably excited. 

So hello forum members and thanks for all of the info you make available on this site.


----------



## datguy

*It's Here!*

Very happy with the condition of the bike that arrived. Box had no visible signs of damage and everything was in the box. Assembly was pretty straightforward. Raining outside as I write so I am posting a couple of pics instead of running around the block a few laps. Nothing you haven't seen before but I want to anyway. Looking forward to the pleasures of the road. I weighed the bike fully assembled with pedals etc and it comes in at 23.4 lbs.


----------



## silkroad

Shill? jk



Looks good!


----------



## datguy

silkroad said:


> Shill? jk
> 
> Looks good!


Having read through more than a few threads I wondered if I might be considered a "shill" posting about a BD bike with less than a hundred other posts on the forum.

I'm glad you took the time to joke with me about it!:thumbsup:

And thanks for the complement!


----------



## getagrip

Nice bike! I saw your last post was made in October. How has everything been since then? Anything break? Anything you would change? How comfortable is the frame geometry?


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing

getagrip said:


> Nice bike! I saw your last post was made in October. How has everything been since then? Anything break? Anything you would change? How comfortable is the frame geometry?


Still riding the bike, and still as comfortable and smooth as ever! I've since put a rack and panniers and plan to do some overnight road trips with my son this summer. It's really a versatile ride and handles everything I throw at it.

Nothing has broken, but I've gone through a couple chains and put new cable housing on it a few months ago. The only things I've changed from stock are the seat and tires, which are crap.


----------



## EnzY216

I know this is a old thread but I'm a newb here and can't start new threads yet so I decided to add to this one. I just bought this bike for my first road bike and gets the job done.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing

Yep, it's an oldie but I still keep tabs on it now and again. I still ride mine as a commuter most days, and take it on the occasional 30-50 miler. Great bike, very smooth and efficient pedaler, and "it just works".


----------



## gdfred88

Nice bike. Wish it was a little lighter... I'm looking for something not to high in $$ and pretty light.

Thanks for following up on how you like it. That is helpful to those like me who are trying to decide on the right bike. Thanks.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing

I really wouldn't worry about the weight. The difference in my bike (21#) vs a $6,000 Madone is only 5 pounds. At least for me, I could stand to lose a few pounds, and could drop 5 pounds in under a month by just changing my diet slightly.


----------



## EnzY216

I'm no bike expert by any means but if you don't fork out the cash your left with a aluminum frame set weighing in around 20-23 lbs. Someone correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Captante

Great thread & motivated me to finally pull the trigger on one of these myself. I'm also 5'8 with a 31 inch inseam so I went with the 54 as well. Already ordered Conti Gatorskins along with a set of Kool-Stop brake pads, I'll wait till I do a little riding to choose a seat.

Its going to be a long week of anticipation that's for sure!


----------



## Tallsedo

Anyone know how I can find out when they will get the Knight in 64cm again? for the price I really like it but its sold out ONLY in that size...I didnt see any email or contact info on their page


----------



## Captante

Tallsedo said:


> Anyone know how I can find out when they will get the Knight in 64cm again? for the price I really like it but its sold out ONLY in that size...I didnt see any email or contact info on their page



Look on the main page upper right beneath the "womens" catagory .... there's a link.


----------



## Captante

Well I've had my Knight a few days now and have taken it for several rides up to about 10 miles and so far I absolutely love it!

I'ts light fast and smooth although considering I was riding a 38lb mountain bike before any half-decent road bike would be a huge improvement. In my opinion anyone considering one of these should go ahead and do it.

Thanks to the OP for a helpful & informative thread!


----------



## Mikethebike33322

I purchased my windsor knight in 2010. Replaced the seat, tires and the handlebar tape. I now have 11,000 miles on it. Thats hardcore, as I use it for commuting and touring in the heat of South Florida. This is the best bike for the price I could find, including Trek. I am soooooo happy i bought it! Good luck.


----------



## Tungty

thanks for the pics - cant' wait to show mine


----------



## kooshbal

*Windsor Headset*

What model of headset is this cane creek headset, is the bearing races replaceable? Where can you get parts? Would it be easier just to replace this headset? It appears this is an older model. I have had to adjust mine 5 times to get the play out, being careful not to over tighten then torqueing the clamps. 

Thanks for any response or pm


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing

kooshbal said:


> What model of headset is this cane creek headset, is the bearing races replaceable? Where can you get parts? Would it be easier just to replace this headset? It appears this is an older model. I have had to adjust mine 5 times to get the play out, being careful not to over tighten then torqueing the clamps.
> 
> Thanks for any response or pm


Sorry for the belated response! I would recommend getting an entirely new headset as they are not that much more expensive than replacement bearings. The stock headset is sufficient, but I wouldn't call it great. I've had to adjust mine several times too, and it's just about time to replace it. Not bad I suppose for almost 3 years, but still seems a bit premature. 

Any 1 1/8" threadless headset (external cup) will work as a replacement.


----------



## makattack61

TwoHeadsBrewing, I just bought a Windsor Knight and have enjoyed a couple of rides on it. Your review was a big help in making the decision to buy it. I am in Chico often and ride in upper park (mtn bike). Going to ride the Windsor today, would be cool to arrange a ride sometime. 
Glen


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing

I'm glad the write-up was of use and helped you make a decision! I'm also primarily a MTB rider, and do a lot in Upper Park. There is a group that meets at the Hooker Oak Parking lot (north end) at 6pm Tuesday and Thursday nights. Pace is brisk, but we take breaks and regroup often. You should come out and check it out sometime.


----------



## makattack61

I will try and make it one of these days. I may be able to make the next tues ride since I will be in town.
Thanks again, Glen


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing

Bike commute mode on! It's a blustery and possibly rainy day here...but the ride in to work was totally worth it. And have the rain gear just in case!


----------



## kooshbal

*Rack*

What rear rack is that? Thanks


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing

http://www.amazon.com/Avenir-Rear-Road-Bike-Black/dp/B00165PA08

Bought it at my LBS for a coupe bucks more than Amazon. Just a note, I had to grind off some of the drive side mounting bolt because it was interfering with the chain when in the smallest cog of the cassette.


----------



## kltt

View attachment 272297
View attachment 272298
View attachment 272299
View attachment 272300
View attachment 272301
View attachment 272302
View attachment 272303
View attachment 272304
View attachment 272305
View attachment 272306


Here are some pics of my windsor knight that I got about two weeks ago - put around 100km on it on a indoor trainer, no problems this far. If you are looking for a entry level road bike or triathalon bike this would be more than enough for you. What you need to work on is your engine as this bike would be able to handle what you can put into it.


----------



## mountinroady

New here to these boards and to the world of road biking... great lookin bike there! Just picked up Windsor Wellington 2.0 last week.

Congrats on the new steed!


----------



## kooshbal

The Bottom Bracket is a TruVativ GXP and the triple crankset is a TruVativ Elita GXP, 52/39/30. If a person wants to replace these in a few years go to Shimano, what would fit, and what are the options?


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing

Really any 10 speed crankset with a triple ring and a non-BB30 bottom bracket. I will be opting for a triple Ultegra when I wear the current one out.

Not bad...$270:
Shimano Ultegra 6703 Triple Road Bike Crankset - Normal Shipping Ground



kooshbal said:


> The Bottom Bracket is a TruVativ GXP and the triple crankset is a TruVativ Elita GXP, 52/39/30. If a person wants to replace these in a few years go to Shimano, what would fit, and what are the options?


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing

Just wanted to give an update on the bike. As the spring century season is just around the corner, I've been ramping up my road miles after being almost exclusively on the mountain bike for the past couple months. I noticed that the rear wheel wasn't spinning quite as smoothly, so I decided to take it a apart and relube everything.

What I found was an almost worn out hub bearing on the drive side. The wheel still spins, but it's just not as smooth. I tried to pop off the seal and re-lube, but that didn't really work so well. I'm heading to the LBS today to see if they have a replacement bearing. All in all, not a bad run for a wheel with 2 centuries and almost 3 seasons on it. The front wheel is still super smooth, and the non-drive side bearing is great.

Getting the hub apart was fairly easy, and I'll take pictures of the re-assembly when I get the replacement bearing. For now, here is the bearing information for the stock wheelset:

Wheelset: Vuelta XRP Pro Road Wheelset
Stock Rear Bearing: "GTB" brand, 6000-RS size - 10mm inner diameter, 26mm outer diameter, 8mm height
Replacement: ENDURO BEARINGS FOR WHEEL HUBS
Enduro ABEC 5 - 61000 2RS ($6.90)

ABEC 3 or 5 is fine, but avoid Enduro's "MAX" bearings. They are intended for high load, slow rotation uses like in suspension pivots. Either their ceramics or the ABEC 5 cartridge bearings are meant or high speed applications.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing

Luckily enough, the LBS close by had some Phil Wood bearings that were the correct size. I grabbed two and changed them both out. The process was pretty easy, and just required an appropriately sized screwdriver to pound out the bearings from the hub. It's easiest if you can set the wheel flat on a hard surface, covered with a soft rag. That way you can pound the bearing out without scratching anything up.

Went for a ride over the weekend and it spins nice and smooth, problem solved!


----------



## kooshbal

What size were your Phil Wood bearings, PW___, ? I would imagine the Vuelta wheel bearings are standard in the XRP Pro, Corsa, and Tourist. Of course front and rear will be different. Thanks for your updates. Still cold and snow here in Utah.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing

They are 6000 series: 8mm x 10mm x 26mm. 8mm thickness, 10mm inside diameter, 26mm outside diameter.

I think the Phil Wood part number is PW000.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing

Today's century training ride took me up into the foothills where there was still some snow and ice on the ground. It was a chilly ride down, but was great to get out there and put in some solid climbing.


----------



## JimmehMac

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> Really great, could not be happier with this bike. I still ride it 2-3 times a week as a commuter, and did my first century earlier this year on it. It really rides smooth and everything "just works". I keep expecting the "Vuelta XRP" wheelset to give me trouble, it just stays true and the hubs keep spinning without drag. To be honest, I wish something would break on this bike so I can upgrade it .
> 
> Just for kicks, here's a vid from a while back. Training ride leading up to the 100 miler. Is it just me or do I look like a MTB guy with all those lycra roadies??? I'm in the video at around 0:35 and 0:59, in the baggies with the MTB helmet .


I was also looking at this bike. With your review, it seems very tempting. Thanks for the input.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing

Near the end of a 60 miler today. Bike just keep going strong!


----------



## bilabong32

Wish I had checked deeper in this thread earlier, I would have loved to see it in person before taking the plunge. I am also from Chico and just ordered a Knight this weekend!


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing

bilabong32 said:


> Wish I had checked deeper in this thread earlier, I would have loved to see it in person before taking the plunge. I am also from Chico and just ordered a Knight this weekend!


Nice, well that will make at least 3 of us in Chico then!


----------



## kltt

4 months with the Windsor Knight on a Kinetic trainer and no problems this far - hopefully it will warm up soon and I can get some actual road mileage/km on this bike. I have really nothing bad to say about this purchase so far.


----------



## speedjk

*looking at this and other Windsors on BD*



TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> Really great, could not be happier with this bike. I still ride it 2-3 times a week as a commuter, and did my first century earlier this year on it. It really rides smooth and everything "just works". I keep expecting the "Vuelta XRP" wheelset to give me trouble, it just stays true and the hubs keep spinning without drag. To be honest, I wish something would break on this bike so I can upgrade it .
> 
> Just for kicks, here's a vid from a while back. Training ride leading up to the 100 miler. Is it just me or do I look like a MTB guy with all those lycra roadies??? I'm in the video at around 0:35 and 0:59, in the baggies with the MTB helmet .
> 
> BruceFilmsLtd's Channel - YouTube[/Q
> 
> Hey I am looking to get into the sport. I went to my LBS and got fitted on a Trek Madone. They charged me 150 bucks! That goes toward a bike if I purchase from them and also includes them fitting my bike to me, but I still feel jipped. Anyway I am 5'10.5" and was fitted to a 54cm Trek. How does the sizing compare for the windsor? I was reading on this forum about the Gravity bikes and it seemed a 50cm would be closer in that geometry scope. Basically BD has a 52 but no 54 so I'm wondering if it would fit. Thanks


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing

@speedjk

I ride a 54cm and am 5'8" with a 30" inseam. It's just a tad too big in top tube length, but I've ridden multiple century and long rides on it with no ill consequence. I think a 54cm or a 56cm would work for you, but keep in mind I can only speak to the Windsor road bikes. I think the Gravity bikes have a different frame design which might make them a bit different for sizing.


----------



## MrStevesJunk

I bought the Knight in 2009. I am 5'-9" and weigh 220 lbs. I ride the rolling hills and in the mountains of Colorado and have logged over 3500 miles. The 54cm frame has held up for all of these miles. I might recommend the 52cm for someone my height, but it works. I am just now replacing the stock chain and rear cassette. The only upgrades I have made have been the seat, tires, pedals, and I re-wrapped the handle bars. I have had minor adjustments during supported events but only one full tune up. The stock 30-39-52 front and 12-25 rear gearing covers the full range between climbing steep grades and not spinning out up to speeds of 37 mph. Maximum speed was 50mph. This bike, with the full Ultegra compnents, has been a great first road bile for me. Four of my friends have also bought this bike. You just can't beat this amount of bike for the price.


----------



## jasonzhang38

Is there any way to fit a crankset that's BB30? I got my Knight last week but the threading on the right crank stripped so I have to replace it. I can't seem to find any cranksets that are relatively cheap (~$100) and non-BB30.



TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> Really any 10 speed crankset with a triple ring and a non-BB30 bottom bracket. I will be opting for a triple Ultegra when I wear the current one out.
> 
> Not bad...$270:
> Shimano Ultegra 6703 Triple Road Bike Crankset - Normal Shipping Ground


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing

I don't think so, because the BB30 is larger than the older bottom bracket size.


----------



## jasonzhang38

Sorry this is my first road bike so I don't know much about the more complicated parts but is it possible to remove the bottom bracket that comes with the Knight and insert a bb30?


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing

jasonzhang38 said:


> Sorry this is my first road bike so I don't know much about the more complicated parts but is it possible to remove the bottom bracket that comes with the Knight and insert a bb30?


No. Not possible.


----------



## smacd70

I just got my first roadbike lastnight... a used 2009 Windsor Knight, and I just completed my first 10 mile commute to work. This bike is incredible! I have been riding my 39lb comfort bike and the 10 miles have taken me at a minimum, 35 mins. Today, I covered the same 10 miles in 31 mins. I will post a picture soon, but for now, thank you to everyone who posted here who encouraged me to buy.
My headset makes a small popping sound when I apply the front brakes quickly. Someone mentioned that the headset could be tightened. After 4 yrs, mine is probably worn out. They can be replaced, right? Is this hard and/or expensive to do? Thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing

smacd70 said:


> I just got my first roadbike lastnight... a used 2009 Windsor Knight, and I just completed my first 10 mile commute to work. This bike is incredible! I have been riding my 39lb comfort bike and the 10 miles have taken me at a minimum, 35 mins. Today, I covered the same 10 miles in 31 mins. I will post a picture soon, but for now, thank you to everyone who posted here who encouraged me to buy.
> My headset makes a small popping sound when I apply the front brakes quickly. Someone mentioned that the headset could be tightened. After 4 yrs, mine is probably worn out. They can be replaced, right? Is this hard and/or expensive to do? Thanks in advance for your help!!


I had the same deal with my headset, and replaced it just a few weeks ago. It's not hard to do on your own with the right tools, but it's a lot easier to take it to a bike shop. It shouldn't be more than $25 to have them press in a headset. I opted to replace with a Cane Creek 10 series and did it myself with a big rubber mallet. 

Definitely a caveman style job, but it worked! If you go to the hardware store, you can actually build yourself a decent headset press for under $10: Homemade Headset Press - Bicycle Repair Forums


----------



## kooshbal

Would that be this: Cane Creek

10.EC34 Complete 1-1/8" Traditional Threadless Headset? Thanks


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing

Yes, that's the one! There are lots of other options out there too, as it's a standard external cup 1-1/8" headset.


----------



## jasonzhang38

What pannier is that? Would you recommend it? Thanks


----------

